# Map Folio 3D (merged)



## Romnipotent (Jan 3, 2005)

*Map Folio 3D OR secretely hidden redirects and such?*

Map Folio 3D has come out, and looks exactly like the free 25 part set of PDF's for building a town, the links, like the one below are now quickly redirected through multiple archives and sites to the Map Folio 3D
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fpm/20030316a

if you look closely you'll see http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fpm/archive as well
then the page you'll end up at.

If you want these freely available paper foldups I still have them, as they were offered free it should be fine for me to do the same. Im fine with companies releasing products. Im not cool with them pulling a free product entirely to make a buck, just because you have a line of products for such need. 
If this is illegal or whatever then fine, I wont offer them just to keep my heiny inbetween the lines. 

Romers


----------



## Gez (Jan 3, 2005)

Romnipotent said:
			
		

> Map Folio 3D has come out, and looks exactly like the free 25 part set of PDF's for building a town, the links, like the one below are now quickly redirected through multiple archives and sites to the Map Folio 3D





I suppose moderators will take offense of this thread, as it is definitely shady. Not illegal, though, as the things are still available on WotC's site. The redirect is made with JavaScript, so if you disable JavaScript, you can access everything normally... :\


----------



## Romnipotent (Jan 3, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> I suppose moderators will take offense of this thread, as it is definitely shady. Not illegal, though, as the things are still available on WotC's site. The redirect is made with JavaScript, so if you disable JavaScript, you can access everything normally... :\




Then I guess its fine then and Im not so annoyed by it all... still, if they take it down dont forget my phone number, call me!


----------



## pennywiz (Jan 3, 2005)

Romnipotent said:
			
		

> If you want these freely available paper foldups I still have them, as they were offered free it should be fine for me to do the same.




That doesn't make it fine.  It's illegal to distribute something held under copyright without the permission of the copyright holder.



			
				Romnipotent said:
			
		

> Im fine with companies releasing products. Im not cool with them pulling a free product entirely to make a buck, just because you have a line of products for such need.




You're being fine with it, or not, has no bearing on anything.



			
				Romnipotent said:
			
		

> If this is illegal or whatever then fine, I wont offer them just to keep my heiny inbetween the lines.




It is illegal.



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> I suppose moderators will take offense of this thread, as it is definitely shady. Not illegal, though, as the things are still available on WotC's site.




Wrong.  It is illegal.  Available from the legal source, or not, it is illegal to redistribute something held under copyright by someone else without their permission.  Is it shady?  Doesn't matter.



One of you two could always contact WotC and ask for their permission.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 3, 2005)

Unfortunately true. Free does not mean 'Public Domain'. 

It is a shame, I have the models already, but pulling them from the website in order to have a printed version sell seems a little... wrong. 

Mind you that does not mean that they aren't worth what is being charged, it just feels off. That's all.

I am actually more upset with them cancelling Map a Week a few months ago, that always seemed like a useful feature, one of the best for promoting the game. Though at least they haven't done a redirect with the archives for that one.

The Auld Grump


----------



## pennywiz (Jan 3, 2005)

Of course, there's nothing illegal about linking to their site.  (Courtesy of Dewayne Agin from the brabantini yahoo group which you should join if you like fold-up models - http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/brabantini )


Building Instructions:
http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Foldup_Instructions.pdf

Set 1 Cottages:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/cottages.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/cottages.zip

Set 2 Tower, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/tower.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/tower.zip

Set 3 City Walls, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/wall.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/wall_72.zip

Set 4 Woodsman's Hut, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Woodsmanshut_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Woodsmanshut_jpgs.zip

Set 5 A Rustic Bridge for All Seasons:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/covered_bridge.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/covered_bridge_images.zip

Set 6 Mausoleum:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/pm_5_mausoleum_PDF.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/pm_5_mausoleum_images.zip

Set 7 Gothic Graveyard:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_cemetary.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_cemetary_jpg.zip

Set 8 Blacksmith Shop:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_smith_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/FPM_Smith_JPG.zip

Set 9 Versatile Outbuilding:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_outbuilding.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Outbuilding_Images.zip

Set 10 Windows and Doors
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_windows_doors.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Windows_Doors_Images.zip

Set 11 Medieval Inn:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_inn.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_inn_jpg.zip

Set 12 Town Tavern:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_tavern_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_tavern_jpgs.zip

Set 13 Rural Church:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_church.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_church_images.zip

Set 14 Three-Story City Wall:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_wall.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_wall_all.zip

Set 15 Long, Half-Timbered Building:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_bldg.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_bldg_all.zip

Set 16 Half Turret and Short Wall:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_turet_wall.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_turret_wall_jpg.zip

Set 17 Timber Hoarding:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_hoarding.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_hoarding_jpg.zip

Set 18 Octagonal Tower (Two, Three or Four Story):
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerPDF.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerJPG.zip
Alternate Pieces - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerBONUS.zip

Set 19 Cobblestone Roads, Dirt Roads, and Wood Textures:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_roads_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Roads_72dpi.zip

Set 20 Gatehouse:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_gatehouse.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_gatehouse_jpg.zip


----------



## pennywiz (Jan 3, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> It is a shame, I have the models already, but pulling them from the website in order to have a printed version sell seems a little... wrong.
> 
> Mind you that does not mean that they aren't worth what is being charged, it just feels off. That's all.




Naw.  They have an obligation to retailers not to be overtly giving away for free what they have sent through the distribution channels.  It's the same reasoning behind WotC not selling stuff in PDF format for less than in print, such as the recent releases through DTRPG.  But I agree that the $9.95 price point is well worth it.  Unless someone is ripping off their boss and using the printers at their place of employment, I doubt they could print 32 pages of color on cardstock as cheaply at home.  For some I am sure it is a matter of convenience, like those who live overseas or far from a retail outlet.


----------



## Romers (Jan 4, 2005)

*a quagmire of an issue*

Having viewed all the files in the past, more often than not requiring more wall sections is fun, and people would need to copy these for personal use anyway. 

If wotc are still hosting the files then there shouldn't be any illegal issues for people to get them from wotc... yay, and with direct links Im happy that people have either option as they did all the time. Just have this thing with cool -once- free resources being closed off and charged. Map a week was great, so was paper foldups.


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Has anyone gotten the 3d map folio?*

Im seriousely considering getting this and Id like to know what people think of it. If you have it can you show me a picture of it constructed?


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 7, 2005)

bump. anyone?


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

What a fine holiday I got...


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

They are actually quite simple to build...


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 8, 2005)

is it big? are there different rooms? or is it just a castle? would it be good for a dungoen?


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

Even without explicit instructions...


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 8, 2005)

so its just a bunch of cardboard buildings? how would one do a battel in one? does the roof lift off easily?


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

dragnmastr85 said:
			
		

> is it big? are there different rooms? or is it just a castle? would it be good for a dungoen?




You can see them, with doors and windows, in the pictures.  They are to scale for minitures.  There are a number of buildings which I will add here.  Not for a dungeon, more for a section of a town.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2005)

I just bought one. The same day I found my FFG books when I went back home.

I started to cut and fold the tower before discovering I was out of sufficiently adhesive glue...



			
				dragnmastr85 said:
			
		

> is it big? are there different rooms? or is it just a castle? would it be good for a dungeon?




You'd have to buy several set. You can make one house, one inn, one smithy, one wall, and one tower with what you're given. Actually, it doesn't feature all the Foldup Paper Models that are on WotC's site (look for the discontinued article archives, then disable JavaScript, and you can download them). The bridge, the octagonal tower and the half-tower, etc., are not there.

As for dungeon, no. But you could make a donjon.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

dragnmastr85 said:
			
		

> so its just a bunch of cardboard buildings? how would one do a battel in one? does the roof lift off easily?




In one?  I guess you could build them so the roofs are removable, but I think it is more for fighting *around them*


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> I just bought one. The same day I found my FFG books when I went back home.
> 
> I started to cut and fold the tower before discovering I was out of sufficiently adhesive glue...




Yup.  You'll need glue, and it helps to have a metal rules for a straight edge to run your exacto knife along to score (leave an impression) where you'll want to make the folds.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

The smithy comes with some optional parts so it can be as is or burnt out (which fits within, so you can just remove the unburnt building and chimney to reveal the burnt one).


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

The trickiest part (I added them to this thread in the order in which I built them and how I think they are easiest to build) are all the planks and beams for the stable section of the smithy.  I went over a lot of the folds and such with a shapie because I thought they look better black than white.  You could use a brown marker, if you have one, too.


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 8, 2005)

doesnt seem to be too great for battles if you cant go in them. no need for scenery.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

dragnmastr85 said:
			
		

> doesnt seem to be too great for battles if you cant go in them. no need for scenery.




I think they're perfect.  I prefer to draw the outline on the battle mat, then place the buildings on top of the outline.  That way when people are outside you can easily detemine lines of sight/effect, and when they are inside you just move the building to the side and the inside can have a full layout drawn with furniture and whatever you want.


----------



## dragnmastr85 (Jan 8, 2005)

if Im drawing an outline I can see the lines of sight and whatnot anyway.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

dragnmastr85 said:
			
		

> if Im drawing an outline I can see the lines of sight and whatnot anyway.




What if someone is above the ground, though?  Huh?  huh? huh?


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's a thread with most of the original downloads, if you want to save the ten bucks...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=112748


----------



## Darkness (Jan 8, 2005)

Merged.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 8, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> In one?  I guess you could build them so the roofs are removable, but I think it is more for fighting *around them*




So they decided not to do the B&W interiors they first announced for this set? That's too bad, understandable, but too bad.

I don't have the print version, but I do have just about all of the downloadable ones. I very much like the stable, I agree that it was a pain to put together, but it looks very nice when done. And the ruined versions of several of the buildings has been handy.

But then I am a big fan of cardstock buildings... I have been buying just about every set fro WWW.WorldWorksgames.com and have only been unhappy with one of them, the others have more than made up for it. (I also have the Dover Publications Cut & Assemble castles, and when I was younger I had some _very_ detailed paper models from Belgium.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> So they decided not to do the B&W interiors they first announced for this set? That's too bad, understandable, but too bad.
> 
> I don't have the print version, but I do have just about all of the downloadable ones. I very much like the stable, I agree that it was a pain to put together, but it looks very nice when done. And the ruined versions of several of the buildings has been handy.
> 
> ...




Cool.  My buddy thalmin had a set in his office at Games Plus that I think was made by GW.  Maybe he'll happen by this thread and refresh my memory.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 8, 2005)

Heh! I used to have the big town set by GW, it didn't survive a move about 10 years ago. (I think that it was called 'Townscape' or something like that.)

It was collection of the buildings that they did for their scenarios for Warhammer Fantasy Battle 1st through 3rd Editions. For some reason they decided that a bunch of buildings you were supposed to cut out and assemble needed a hardcover...

Nowadays I would have scanned it into my computer so I could rebuild any that were destroyed by the ravages of time. For terrain that gets beat on during the course of play being able to print fresh copies is a godsend.

And World Works is now planning to do an entire cities worth of cardstock buildings... I'm coming over all greedy like.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Romnipotent (Jan 8, 2005)

most insides can be furnished with, and you'll love this, Hero Quest stuffs, and a simple repeating wood pattern, wall panneling or wallpaper. Its probably wrong of me to say this, but you may be able to get something off a Sims2 screen shot, just throng it over a photoshop PDF with the same wall height and tile it across. Or alternatively paint the insides brown. 
Most inside things are once offs anyway, and dungeons are better for short wall like structures made of resin and the like. 
I'd like to have a fully constructable tavern though, with removable roof, rooms, bar and store room, well I better get some plasticard.


----------



## Castellan (Jan 8, 2005)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> It is illegal.




Actually, if we pick nits, it's not illegal. It is violation of copyright which is not a criminal activity (though a great many Associations of America want you to believe otherwise). Copyright violation is a civil issue.





			
				pennywiz said:
			
		

> Wrong.  It is illegal.  Available from the legal source, or not, it is illegal to redistribute something held under copyright by someone else without their permission.




Nope, sorry. See above. It's not illegal. Though there are (in the USA) some unconstitutional laws that are in various stages of introduction, the legal precedent is clear. This is an issue for a civil court and not a criminal one.


Now, all that said, keep in mind that if WotC catches you hosting the files on a private site, or emailing them around, they're perfectly within their rights to sue the pants off of you... And they'd win, too. Just because it isn't criminal activity doesn't make it right. Or even OK.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 8, 2005)

Ummm, no it _is_ still illegal, unless you have a very silly definition of illegal.

If taken to Civil court you will have been found guilty of illegal breach of copyright. Not just a civil suit, but an illegal action, please go to http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.html and http://www.copyright.gov/title17/

Merely because the matter is generaly handled by civil court does not mean it is legal - you can indeed go to jail over such matters.

Among the other _associations_ that want you to think so is the U.S. Court system.

In other words the precedent _ is indeed_ quite clear. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Romnipotent (Jan 8, 2005)

fun fact #3, local state laws here determine the law is broken where the message is received, and some state where the message is sent. Sets up a whole paradox of table tennis. ANYWAY for now WotC is still hosting so as I already dubiously and obviously unclearly said I wont need to email anything anywhere. the other thing is theres no actual trademarks or copywrites on the pdf's, doesn't change a thing. but legality isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## pennywiz (Jan 8, 2005)

And?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 9, 2005)

pennywiz said:
			
		

> Naw.  They have an obligation to retailers not to be overtly giving away for free what they have sent through the distribution channels.  It's the same reasoning behind WotC not selling stuff in PDF format for less than in print, such as the recent releases through DTRPG.  But I agree that the $9.95 price point is well worth it.  Unless someone is ripping off their boss and using the printers at their place of employment, I doubt they could print 32 pages of color on cardstock as cheaply at home.  For some I am sure it is a matter of convenience, like those who live overseas or far from a retail outlet.




Considering that you will need multiples of some of the models, and only one of the rest...

Yeah, not naw. It may be viewed as a poor way to treat retailers (though the Map Folio 1 sold very well, and those downloads were also available at the time, and for that matter still are.) But it is treating the consumer better.

Either contain a sufficient number to do the job or keep at least the downloads for things like walls and towers _easily_ available as downloads. Or make a folio of just those parts you need in multiples.

The Auld Grump, either would work...

*EDIT* And just to repeat a point - I *do* think that the product is worth what they are charging, if I didn't have most of the stuff printed already I would purchase it, the 3d foldup terrain feature was pretty darned cool. But I would still have to print out multiples of a few items.

*EDIT 2* I have had most of the terrain built for over a year...


----------



## Emirikol (Jan 9, 2005)

Yea, ok whatever...  
*
Back to the topic:*  We are gaming in Sharn in Eberron.  What would work best for the towers and bridges?

jh


----------



## Romnipotent (Jan 9, 2005)

the towers and the bridges... literally

http://wizards.com/dnd/files/tower.pdf
http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerPDF.zip and http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerBONUS.zip
http://wizards.com/dnd/files/covered_bridge.zip

use the powers you have wisely


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 10, 2005)

In my humble opinion, they should've charged $5 more and included a CD-ROM with detailed instructions, examples, and of course, PDF files to print off more buildings much like the good old Chunky Dungeons.


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, they should've charged $5 more and included a CD-ROM with detailed instructions, examples, and of course, PDF files to print off more buildings much like the good old Chunky Dungeons.




Ya know, I just don't see it, Joe.  I did read your review, and obviously I put together the models with no trouble, so I'm confused why you had so much trouble.  I'd as soon not waste five extra bucks on a CD that tells me something that was readily apparent from the brief notes on the pages and some dotted lines.  Maybe the PDFs of the plans would have been nice, but scanning them from the ones you bought or photocopying them are possible, I suppose, though not as cheap in the long run as just buying another pack if you use most of the buildings (no real problem there, IMO).  Do me a favor and take a quick picture of the models you built from the Map Folio 3d.  I'd really like to see if they turned out so differently from mine.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 10, 2005)

Well for me, it's part of being a clutz. If you're even average with this sort of thing, it's not a problem. Mentally, it's not that big a deal. However, I paint minis too and I'm... fair at it (I've give myself a 6 out of 10.). I like being able to do things over again if I need to. Something I can do with a mini and some brake fluid or if the paint's not too thick, just white primer.

The chunky dungeon CD for example, had photos and step by step guides. The CD to print off unlimited say, walls, is great. Perfect for example, for those who don't have internet access.


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Well for me, it's part of being a clutz. If you're even average with this sort of thing, it's not a problem. Mentally, it's not that big a deal. However, I paint minis too and I'm... fair at it (I've give myself a 6 out of 10.). I like being able to do things over again if I need to. Something I can do with a mini and some brake fluid or if the paint's not too thick, just white primer.
> 
> The chunky dungeon CD for example, had photos and step by step guides. The CD to print off unlimited say, walls, is great. Perfect for example, for those who don't have internet access.




Well, I hear what you're saying but you've got me kinda curious now.  Did you actually build the Map Folio 3d models, or did you realize there were only brief instructions, get a bit frustrated, and decide it might be too much of a time waste to bother trying?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 10, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Well, I hear what you're saying but you've got me kinda curious now.  Did you actually build the Map Folio 3d models, or did you realize there were only brief instructions, get a bit frustrated, and decide it might be too much of a time waste to bother trying?




Did a couple of them. Simliar to others I've done in the past. (I used to have that Warhammer set but for some reason, remember it being tiles only, not 3-D)

I've bought some of these from other companies (one that was a Keltic thing with big old square stones with runes on them. used it for the Warhammer campiang over the summer where the characters had to go to Albion), and of course, the Chunky Dungeons itself.

I've since learned to let others do the cutting!


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, the cutting is more dangerous than the folding, though the scoring runs a close second. 

I don't know, Joe.  I just found these things very simple, and I'm no rocket sturgeon (or maybe I am!).   I guess the stable/smithy took a bit of time, but the others were very straight forward.

That Warhammer one was pretty neat, and Curt will tell you how much I drooled over it when I noticed it in the Games Plus office (from the doorway, in plain site, which is to say on top of one of the many, many piles of games and such in there).   It was definitely 3d but like the WotC Map Folio 3d, it has an almost "cartoony" feel to it.  I guess there is a hazard in scenery that if you try to make it appear too real, it just looks fake, but if you design it to not look real, it allows people to ignore how unrealistic it might be.  That was certainly also true in theatre set building.

The Chunky Dungeons look fairly cool, and if I had a cheap way to print things I might be interested in those.  Honestly, though, if I had a cheap way to print things, I'd probably be prone to design my own, geared to have the feel and dark flavor of the campaigns I like to run, and specifically to look like the locations I design in towns, adventures, etc.  And then I'd put them up for sale, of course!


----------



## ImaniOU (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Damn Gatehouse...*

I printed out the gatehouse from the wizards website and have mounted all the pieces (including the ones that they tell you to print out twice) onto thick posterboard.  Are there supposed to be no interior covers?  I mean I have printed out my own sandstone-like wallpapers to paste on the other side of the walls, but seriously.  And what the hell is up with all those rusted metal beams on the one page?  I am trying to put it together for my boyfriend who I met through playing D&D... I knew he liked me when he mentioned how his character would turn his nose up at an eladrin (another female player in our group who was flirting with him at the time) and would gravitate more towards a dwarf (me!) and then smiled at me.    I am making it as a Valentine's Day present for him.


----------

